# VIP 622 cant use HDMI and Optical output at the same time?



## studflower (Feb 27, 2007)

Hooking up my 622 with the HDMI output straight to the tv works fine.
My problem is when I then hook up the optical output from the 622 to my Denon receiver the optical does not work.The Optical will work if I disconnect the HDMI from the 622.Dish is trying to tell me that they will not work together at the same time if they are both hooked up.How could this be? Is anyone running there setup this way?Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JayPeay (Apr 30, 2006)

Studflower, I have HDMI working with optical output to Onkyo receiver. I have the tv speakers off so technically I don't know if sound is coming thru the HDMI connection or not, but it is coming through my surround speakers, Dolby when it's present. I also have the component output hooked up to the tv and it works same way. Got my 622 a year ago.


----------



## JayPeay (Apr 30, 2006)

Studflower, I just switched my tv speakers on and they are working on the HDMI.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

All outputs on the 622 work all the time.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Perhaps the Dish representative was confused and was quoting literature from the 921, where the component and DVI output were not both active simultaneously? Or perhaps was talking about being in "SD" or "HD" mode?

In any case, obviously the optical audio output is the connection that most of the individuals here use, and yes, it works just fine when used with the HDMI video output. Otherwise, the 622 would currently have no 5.1 capability in this configuration, which would be a disgrace.


----------



## stugots48 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have both my HDMI cable and an optical cable going into my Denon 3806 from the 622. After I switch the Denon over to HDMI both audio and video go through the HDMI cable until I get back into the Denon setup and switch the audio in to optical. So I am using HDMI for video and optical for audio until dish fixes the issue with dolby digital 5.1 in their HDMI output. Check your Denon manual to see if you can do this.


----------



## litoria (Feb 27, 2007)

You may need to switch your receiver to receive optical audio. My Onkyo receiver defaults to coaxial cable, you have to change it on initial setup.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

...Just another user confirming that HDMI and optical works.

I have my 622 connected to my LCD via HDMI and optical cable from the 622 to my receiver.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

studflower said:


> Hooking up my 622 with the HDMI output straight to the tv works fine.
> My problem is when I then hook up the optical output from the 622 to my Denon receiver the optical does not work.The Optical will work if I disconnect the HDMI from the 622.Dish is trying to tell me that they will not work together at the same time if they are both hooked up.How could this be? Is anyone running there setup this way?Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Not True - I run HDMI audio to my TV as well as Optical to my Sony HT. They can run simultaneously if you want(I do it all the time because my kids use the TV audio instead of messing with the HT setup) - But often I will use the TV audio(HDMI) when getting audio dropouts in DD 5.1. The audio issues with the 622 I get are usually Optical related, so I go to HDMI often to watch the program. There is a setting on the 622 to adjust the DD5.1 audio stream(PCM/Bit Stream) - I would fiddle with that, and also make sure your Onkyo has the same stream setting(There should be an adjustment for it)


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

Since I won't have my new receiver until later this week, I've run my 622 and a dvd player via hdmi to the TV (it has 2 HDMI inputs). I have then run a line from the TV to the receiver via RCA (best I can do at the moment). I'm getting 5.1 from the 622 and the dvd player this way. (via the receiver, I don't use the tv volume at all)

My new receiver will be a Denon 887, so will fiddle with it and hope it works with the HMDI/Optical solution.


----------



## studflower (Feb 27, 2007)

studflower said:


> Hooking up my 622 with the HDMI output straight to the tv works fine.
> My problem is when I then hook up the optical output from the 622 to my Denon receiver the optical does not work.The Optical will work if I disconnect the HDMI from the 622.Dish is trying to tell me that they will not work together at the same time if they are both hooked up.How could this be? Is anyone running there setup this way?Any info would be greatly appreciated.


I want to thank everyone for there input on my problem. After troubleshooting with everyones input I have managed to get things working properly.
Regards


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

Can you state what you did? 

My Denon arrived today, so may have some issues (hope not)


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

My Optical to DENON AV receiver works fine almsot all the time. HDMI hooked up to the TV also works fine with TV sound.

But an interesting sidenote on this sound. I was reading Perfect Vision magazie last pm and they had reviews of the Panny and Pioneer Blu-Ray DVD players and the reviewer said DD 5.1 consistently sounded better with either Optical or Coaxial digital cables compared to single cable HDMI used for both Video and Audio. They could not explain WHY this is but said it had to be something to do with the Audio thru HDMI for some reason just not being as good as Optical/Coaxial Digital cables.

So if this is true then do we just keep the optical cable hooked up once the 622 HDMI is upgraded to carry DD 5.1 sound?

And IF they were similar and all outputs hot THEN why not run a HDMI cable thru the walls to another room for HD Video and DD 5.1 audio to a 2nd room while you have Component Video and Optical Audio for your main room? Of course you would be watching the same channel but if you had a next door room such as kitchen or bedroom ten this would be neat as long as you didn't need to watch 2 different shows at once. And IF you had a HD TV in the next room then waalah- you have a HD signal and a DD 5.1 signal coming into a 2nd TV.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

biz said:


> Can you state what you did?
> 
> My Denon arrived today, so may have some issues (hope not)


I have the 4806, and one thing to keep in mind is that I have HDMI all going through the Denon then HDMI to DVI to the HDTV for 1080i all around. I had to turn off the audio from HDMI because I use opt...

As a note to the rest of the VIP622'ers .. I have my HDMI Cable supported so that some of the weight is leaning in to the unit and not hanging off the unit... so as to not pull the leads off the board... I am hoping this will fix the problem.

enjoy the denon... I sure do mine.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

TNVOL1111 said:


> And IF they were similar and all outputs hot THEN why not run a HDMI cable thru the walls to another room for HD Video and DD 5.1 audio to a 2nd room while you have Component Video and Optical Audio for your main room? Of course you would be watching the same channel but if you had a next door room such as kitchen or bedroom ten this would be neat as long as you didn't need to watch 2 different shows at once. And IF you had a HD TV in the next room then waalah- you have a HD signal and a DD 5.1 signal coming into a 2nd TV.


I do this now and it works great. I think a lot of others here do it, also. 

Brad


----------



## bigthrust (Feb 21, 2007)

My installer insisted that HDMI and optical WILL NOT work together, so he installed my 622 with component and optical (my cable). After he left, I thought to myself "BS, there is no reason that what he said is true". So I installed my HDMI cable along with keeping the optical installed and "go figure" it works just fine together. It has been working flawlessly ever since.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bradtothebone said:


> I do this now and it works great. I think a lot of others here do it, also.
> 
> Brad


But the HDMI doesn't work for DD 5.1 yet does it? When it does get activated then this would be great to send to a 2nd room HDTV and sound system.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

It doesn't work yet, but it is coming soon (as announced on the last tech chat).


----------



## StrawHousePig (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad it's not just me. Well, you know what I mean. Had one installed just yesterday and have been grumbling about no DD over HDMI since. Glad to hear Dish is planning on rectifying this.

You guys don't mind if a new guy holds you to it, do you?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have my 622 installed with HDMI going to the TV and optical going to a yamaha receiver. Both work simultaneously. I have the TV hooked up to the yamaha receiver via optical cable as well so I can get the HDMI audio via optical back to the receiver. I can't wait until the 5.1 is enabled on the HDMI.

I also have S-video, component and composite video and RF from the 622 hooked up to various divices. All the video outs work simultaneously as well!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Schly (Nov 9, 2006)

Using a Denon receiver (3801) with HDMI and DD. Works fine. (VIP622)


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> It doesn't work yet, but it is coming soon (as announced on the last tech chat).


And I've got a plot of land in FL I need to sell.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I've had HDMI and Optical hooked up since I first got my 622 back in December.

I have never had a problem.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

stugots48 said:


> I have both my HDMI cable and an optical cable going into my Denon 3806 from the 622. After I switch the Denon over to HDMI both audio and video go through the HDMI cable until I get back into the Denon setup and switch the audio in to optical. So I am using HDMI for video and optical for audio until dish fixes the issue with dolby digital 5.1 in their HDMI output. Check your Denon manual to see if you can do this.


Same here with same equipment.


----------



## darkstarchuck (Feb 7, 2007)

I was sad 1st day I had my 622, listening to 2CH DD, 'till I figured out I needed to change the setting on my 4306 from HDMI to optical1 to get the 5.1 DD (had connected the optical cable already). Now that SW 4.01 is rolling out, and proven to work w/ 5.1 over HDMI, I'll be changing that setting back tomorrow. (and leaving the optical cable in place, as they both do work @ the same time)


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

darkstarchuck,
Are you using zone2 on your 4306?
If you want satellite on zone2 you will also have to connect analog.


----------



## darkstarchuck (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm only using Zone 3 at this time and, from what i've read here, will be able to use Zone 2 w/ext amp w/ analog.
Also the new 4.01 works! I have switched the 4306 audio in from optical1 to HDMI, w/out removing any cables. hopefully will get to do some critical listening soon, see if I can "hear" the difference.


----------

